
Five years of Raspberry Pi clustering - alexellisuk
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/five-years-of-raspberry-pi-clusters/
======
alexfromapex
I've been able to install regular Kubernetes on 2 Raspberry Pi 4s but I'm
running into a lot of Helm charts that don't support ARM architecture so it
was awesome watching their demo and hearing about their issues. I'll have to
try Arkade and see if it works for my cluster.

